# Raideliikenne > Junat >  DB:n BR219

## hylje

Tässä vähän isompi kuva BR219:stä. Ja hyvän tavan mukaan myös linkki galleriaan.

----------


## vristo

> Tässä vähän isompi kuva BR219:stä. Ja hyvän tavan mukaan myös linkki galleriaan.


Itse en ole nähnyt noita livenä. Mikä tuon nimitys "U-Boot" historia on? Nuo sivuikkunatko ja kolossimainen hahmoko?

----------


## hylje

Jotta ei asiayhteys mene ihan bittiavaruuteen ketju lähti harmituksesta postimerkin kokoiseen kuvaan BR 219:stä Dv12-ketjussa.

Itse kalustosta en tiedä juuri enempää kuin sinäkään.

----------


## SD202

Käytetäänpäs hieman Googlea:  :Smile: 
http://www.bahnbilder.de/name/galeri...ks~BR+219.html

Lempinimi "U-Boot" eli "sukellusvene" tuli tosiaan juuri noista pyöreistä sivuikkunoista ja kolossaallisesta ulkomuodosta. Lempinimi "Ceasescus Rache" eli "Ceasescun kosto" taas viitannee veturin alkuperämaahan sekä vempeleen epäluotettavuuteen. Suuresta ulkomuodosta huolimatta tehoa löytyi vain 2x883 kW eli tämä kuusiakselinen dieselveturi oli melko mopo verrattuna vaikkapa neliakseliseen BR218:iin, jonka perusversiosta löytyy tehoa 1840 kW. Nämä BR219-veturit poistettiin käytöstä muistaakseni vuoden 2002 lopulla. Nämä taisivat olla sijoitettu koko elinkaarensa ajan ex.DDR:n alueen varikoille.

----------


## kaakkuri

Derkkuonnelan konkurssipesästäkö nämä keksinnöt tulivat SLT:n raiteille vai hankittiinko niitä DB:lle jo Saksan jaon aikaan?

----------


## vristo

> Derkkuonnelan konkurssipesästäkö nämä keksinnöt tulivat SLT:n raiteille vai hankittiinko niitä DB:lle jo Saksan jaon aikaan?


Ne olivat alunperin DR:n eli Deutsche Reichsbahnin veturisarjaa BR119 ja Saksojen yhdistyessä ne muutettiin kuuluvaksi DB:n dieselvetureihin eli sarjaksi BR219, kuten kaikki muutkin yhdistymisen mukana tuleet DR-veturit. Vastaavasti sähkövetureita muutettiin päinvastoin eli vaikkapa sarja BR243:sta tuli BR143 ja näita on edelleenkin runsaslukuisena nykyisen DB AG:n käytössä, mutta ovat poistumaan päin.

----------


## Kaid

> Ne olivat alunperin DR:n eli Deutsche Reichsbahnin veturisarjaa BR119 ja Saksojen yhdistyessä ne muutettiin kuuluvaksi DB:n dieselvetureihin eli sarjaksi BR219


Lisäksi 20:n BR119/BR219-sarjan veturiin asennettiin Saksojen yhdistymisen jälkeen voimakkaammat moottorit (2x1380 kW) jotta niitä voitiin käyttää IC-junien vetureina ja nämä uudelleennimettiin sarjaksi BR229. DDR-aikana BR119-sarjaa oli itseasiassa uudistettu jo hyvin pian sarjan toimittamisen jälkeen käyttäen sarjan BR118 osia, koska alkuperäisten romanialaisten laatu oli niin huonoa.

Aiemmin mainittujen lisäksi sarjasta on käyetty myös lempinimeä "Karpatenschreck" eli "Karpaattien kauhu".

----------


## Move on

> Ne olivat alunperin DR:n eli Deutsche Reichsbahnin veturisarjaa BR119 ja Saksojen yhdistyessä ne muutettiin kuuluvaksi DB:n dieselvetureihin eli sarjaksi BR219, kuten kaikki muutkin yhdistymisen mukana tuleet DR-veturit.


Tarkemmin sanottuna DR:n 119-sarja muutettiin vuonna 1992 sarjaan 219, mutta vetureiden omistaja oli yhä sama DR, kuten muullakin ex-DDR-kalustolla. DB:lle (Deutsche Bundesbahn) ei tietääkseni siirretty yhtään DR:n kalustoa, vaan sekä DB:n että DR:n kalusto siirtyi uuden DB AG:n (Deutsche Bahn) omistukseen vuonna 1994.

DB:llä oli 1980-90-lukujen vaihteessa koekäytössä kolme MaK:n 240-sarjan kuusiakselista linjaveturia. Tästä sarjasta kaavailtiin vanhojen linjadieseleiden korvaajaa, mutta hanke raukesi Saksojen yhdistymiseen.

----------


## SD202

> Tarkemmin sanottuna DR:n 119-sarja muutettiin vuonna 1992 sarjaan 219, mutta vetureiden omistaja oli yhä sama DR, kuten muullakin ex-DDR-kalustolla. DB:lle (Deutsche Bundesbahn) ei tietääkseni siirretty yhtään DR:n kalustoa, vaan sekä DB:n että DR:n kalusto siirtyi uuden DB AG:n (Deutsche Bahn) omistukseen vuonna 1994.
> 
> DB:llä oli 1980-90-lukujen vaihteessa koekäytössä kolme MaK:n 240-sarjan kuusiakselista linjaveturia. Tästä sarjasta kaavailtiin vanhojen linjadieseleiden korvaajaa, mutta hanke raukesi Saksojen yhdistymiseen.


Tjaa, itse asiassa en tiedä tarkkaa kuviota joidenkin 143-sarjan sähkäreiden eli "Kisko-Trabanttien" kohdalla. Saksojen yhdistyessä havahduttiin siihen, että itäpuolella on liikaa kalustoa ja niinpä 143-sarjalaisia otettiin koekäyttöön länsipuolelle. DR-logo länsisaksalaisessa S-Bahn värityksessä on hieman outo yhdistelmä:
http://www.railfaneurope.net/pix/de/...n/143594cs.jpg
Tosin, nuo 143-sarjalaiset taisivat olla logosta päätellen edelleenkin DR:n kirjoilla, mutta olisiko Deutsche Bundesbahn maksanut niistä vuokraa?

Suunnitelmat hankkia uusia linjadieseleitä kariutuivat tosiaan Saksojen yhdistymiseen ja siihen, että BR232 -vetureita oli niitäkin ylimääräisiä. Yhdellä "Ludmilla" -veturilla voitiin muuten korvata esim. BR216-parivetoja Ruhrin alueella.  :Wink:

----------

